# Fisherman's eggs



## twbranch

Been an observer for awhile and never ciuld really contribute because of the many experienced folks here who know way more than me. However, I have found a way to contribute to this board in a cool way.....my favorite breakfast! 

Fisherman's Eggs

1 can sardines, in oil are the best
If using oilless sardines add a tbsp of oil
4 eggs
Diced onion, however much you like, I prefer just enough to add a little flavor (half of a cup)
1 clove of garlic minced

Preheat oven to 350. I use an 8" iron skillet becauase this is going into the oven. Warm the sardines on stovetop and mix in onions and garlic until onions are soft. Crack the eggs on top in four sectors or pour them over the top beaten if you prefer. Place in oven for approx 10 mins or until eggs are just cooked. Remove and let set for 5 mins. The whole thing should come out of skillet as whole soufle like thing. Very tasty! Hope you like it!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Thanks twbranch for sharing. I like sardines. I like eggs. I am not sure I would like them combined. May give it a try. Does it not stink up the place when you cook it?
Do you try to leave the sardines pretty much whole of chop them up?

Darin


----------



## akhan

Gave me a scare there man...thought this was an alternative to Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## twbranch

It won't stink up too bad. Just made some and all i smell is the onions and garlic. To me it tastes like mild sausage but with a hint that classic sardine flavor!

Not sure I would even try rocky mountain oysters! My oysters have come from the coast, haha


----------



## Paymaster

Might have to try this! Thanks!


----------



## dialout

I make eggs like this but throw leftover peel and eat shrimp in instead of sardines...and I know when I camp up north fishing for steelhead or salmon that guys fry up the roe in bacon grease then scramble eggs in that mix.


----------



## twbranch

I have used fish in this too! Sardines are just easier for me!


----------



## andypat

How you like this Waterman's Breakfast, or Fisherman's Breakfast?


----------



## Thrifty Angler

andypat said:


> How you like this Waterman's Breakfast, or Fisherman's Breakfast?


I see you have a couple appetizers standing by....the rx's, lol.


----------



## twbranch

Now that looks good!


----------



## akhan

Hey Andy -- is that a peril in the oyster [the left one]??


----------



## SloppyTilapia

akhan said:


> Hey Andy -- is that a peril in the oyster [the left one]??


Sure looks like a pearl in there......I didn't notice until you pointed it out. Andy???


----------



## js1172

a cold bud makes anything better
js


----------



## andypat

No, but it sure looks like a pearl. My friend NY Richard found one in a oyster at the Hard Rock Casino in Tampa FL. I was with him.


----------



## akhan

Dang Andy, I just clicked on the pic and the other pic that is a close up sure looks like a dang pearl...you sure you didn't end up eating a grand?? lol.


----------



## Guest

Simple, yet tasty. Great recipe!


----------



## twbranch

Thanks. It is my go to breakfast!


----------



## Pin rigr

row and eggs together is amazing!!!


----------



## twbranch

never had it but will now try it thanks Pin.


----------



## andypat

twbranch said:


> Been an observer for awhile and never ciuld really contribute because of the many experienced folks here who know way more than me. However, I have found a way to contribute to this board in a cool way.....my favorite breakfast!
> 
> Fisherman's Eggs
> 
> 1 can sardines, in oil are the best
> If using oilless sardines add a tbsp of oil
> 4 eggs
> Diced onion, however much you like, I prefer just enough to add a little flavor (half of a cup)
> 1 clove of garlic minced
> 
> Preheat oven to 350. I use an 8" iron skillet becauase this is going into the oven. Warm the sardines on stovetop and mix in onions and garlic until onions are soft. Crack the eggs on top in four sectors or pour them over the top beaten if you prefer. Place in oven for approx 10 mins or until eggs are just cooked. Remove and let set for 5 mins. The whole thing should come out of skillet as whole soufle like thing. Very tasty! Hope you like it!


 I would like to try this. Sounds good to me.


----------



## twbranch

you will be surprised just how good it is.


----------

